# Sticky  Altered Altitude Customs



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.airassisted.com*​


----------



## 416impala

Thanks for puttin up the pic so fast! Figured this would be my way to help out layitlow since nobody sponsored the air suspension forum.

Check back on this thread ill be giving away some free shit to the air ride guys real SOON!!

Just to answer some questions I have been asked here:


We are located in TORONTO, but we have a main supplier ship out all our parts from the USA to all USA customers. We dont make money on shipping! All Canadian orders will be shipped from our Toronto location so you dont pay any border fee's! We can ship via UPS or Canada Post.

All USA Orders are shipped via UPS with insurance with tracking number.

We have been in business about 5 years now and have an established shop in Toronto and we deal with 95% air suspension. We do installations also. 

We offer toll free tech support, Once you get the product if you need help installing it , we encourage you to call us if you need help! We reply to all emails usually within a couple hours and always try to answer our phone right away!

We prefer to deal with paypal for all orders shipped to US.

If you receive your product and are not satisfied with it, call us and we will do whatever we have to do to make you happy! Thats the bottom line!

Thanks.

Rob.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Good going ROb and Kev!!!!


----------



## Pyrit

Sweet. Anyway we can get either of the threads is my sig stickied? (I'll understand you not sticking the 2nd one, but the first one seems a must.)

Should say "Thanks" or "Congrats"???


----------



## 416impala

Thanks draggintoy!

Hey Syte sorry man i am not a moderator, so i cant sticky it!


----------



## Pyrit

Wha? You sponsor it, but you can't mod it? That makes no sense. lol


----------



## integrated_1

these guys....sick....good guys to deal with....and rob my buddy might be callin you soon for his ford....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

this boi dont play when it comes to air ride. whats goin on homie? :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord

looking forward to doing business with you rob...


----------



## demasiado

you'll be the first guys I call when I need something from here on....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

Ok I got 2 FREE t-shirts to give away. 


So to the 1st TWO people to reply to this thead and say "GIVE ME A FUCKING T-SHIRT FOR FREE" & post a picture of your ride on air, you get one for free shipped to your door anywere in Canada or USA! 

Sound good? Then post!
:biggrin:


----------



## Pyrit

Like this?


----------



## 416impala

Alright, you got the 1st one.

PM ME ALL YOUR INFO for shipping and what size you prefer!


----------



## integrated_1

hey man lol i dont have air yet! shit


----------



## phatphord

give me a fucklin t shirt...











lol...at least maybe another :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

OK phatford. You got two shirts when your order goes out!


----------



## phatphord

hey rob received all my stuff today. Many thanks. Great communication,gotta recommend you.
Thanks again!
T


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Jan 25 2006, 04:14 AM~4700084
> *hey rob received all my stuff today. Many thanks. Great communication,gotta recommend you.
> Thanks again!
> T
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 25 2006, 04:19 AM~4700092
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Ya im great and changing fuel pumps in parking lots!


----------



## Pyrit

I got my shirt yesterday. My girlfriend was pisssed because she thought I'd bought some shit behind her back again. lol

Thanks, phatz.


----------



## 416impala

No problem! good to see it got to you in 1 peice! I hate USPS.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 25 2006, 06:17 PM~4704827
> *Ya im great and changing fuel pumps in parking lots!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Rob is a cool ass guy! I bought some stuff from him and had a tracking number the same day! He beat everyones price and is willing to go out of his way to answer my stupid questions! Great customer service and just a all around cool ass guy! Thanks again homie! I will be doing a lot more business with you in the future! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rrab_Mac

Hey I just saw the Altered Altitude Ford Ranger rolled on it's side at the Scrape by the Lake show in the April '06 LRM. Awsome guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

Thanks. Your gonna see more of that ranger soon! The frames good as new, the body def needs some body work!


http://www.jrdigitalmarketing.com/aac/movies/cscslong2.wmv


----------



## Slammin

Hey guys, i don't post here much, but i want to throw in my 2 cents for these guys! great place to deal with!! I've been dealing with Rob for the past couple years and he has always helped me out with any questions/parts without hesitating! I even had a random question today as a matter of fact 

I'm an hour away from AAC and Rob has been willing to go out of his way to meet up at times.

just wanted to say thanks guys!

btw, this is what i have been harrasing for


----------



## mrbplace

Love the air zenith compressors i got today and cant wait to get my uvair 13" extreme bags. Im gonna start doing all my buisness with these guys
If you do business with anyone else your getting ROBBED
[attachmentid=456848]


----------



## count mario

1up


----------



## k_r_a_c_k_e_r

Just wanted to say thanx to the guys at AAC for the great work on my car over the last year. never had a problem with it. defiantly recommend them to anyone thats looking for custom work! 

PS. Hope you guys are having more "drag-ins" this summer!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by k_r_a_c_k_e_r_@Feb 17 2006, 09:07 AM~4866835
> *Just wanted to say thanx to the guys at AAC for the great work on my car over the last year. never had a problem with it. defiantly recommend them to anyone thats looking for custom work!
> 
> PS. Hope you guys are having more "drag-ins" this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that shit is tight! Nice setup homie!


----------



## hearse

phatz you are they shit!!!! thanks for all the help :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=478778]


----------



## sprockets

i want one of those sticker for my swich box....please


----------



## sprockets

i want one of those sticker for my swich box....please


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 27 2006, 08:28 PM~4941618
> *i want one of those sticker for my swich box....please
> *




Sticker pack was sent out last week free of charge.


If anybody wants any stickers let us know.

I got some 1-866-FUK-NLOW ones.

Chrome,Black,Gunmetal, Silver, White, Blue, Red. They are about 10 inchs linch. 1 inch thick.


----------



## naz

i just bought 4 slam bags from these guys.they were very helpful n they had the the best prize.

thanx rob.here is apic of the duece


----------



## 416impala

Damm naz, bring that up to scrape this year.
That is 1 clean impala.

http://scrapebythelake.homestead.com/


Check it out!

Thanks


----------



## naz

yea,i'll be there.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Sup Fellas,
I'm impressed Rob. UVair 13's. same product, way better price, but with the customer service I'd almost pay more. you guys are doin a great job, and i truely feel your lookin out for the Custom community, and not your pockets. I can't buy from anyone else. I'll be in touch. oh, I want a sticker on my next order.. BTW, the movie kicks ass. 

Thanks bro,
Dom :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

Once again a great experience with Rob!!! I ordered some new bags and valves on Monday and had my tracking number in like an hour and everything should be here Friday! You are the man!! I wont go anywhere else for airbag stuff ever again! Top notch customer service :thumbsup: 

Thanks again homie!


----------



## Sonu

Thanks to Rob, Kevin and Dave for their service at AAC for Air bagging my Lincoln Town Car!  They are pretty good people to do business with, stick to their schedule and get things done one time which is awesome! I gave in my car last week Saturday and got it this Saturday which is pretty good service.. they are pretty good and professionals with air bag, knowing what they do.. they fitted big bags to the front which took alot of work and effort but it was possible and got done.. and high lift bags in the back

Thanks AAC!


----------



## 416impala

Thanks Sonu. Glad to see you are happy with the outcome. I want to see pics of it when you get your wheels on it!


I must say its the cleanest Linc. I have ever worked on!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 11 2006, 08:03 PM~5028497
> *Thanks Sonu. Glad to see you are happy with the outcome. I want to see pics of it when you get your wheels on it!
> I must say its the cleanest Linc. I have ever worked on!
> *


For sure bro thanks!


----------



## G'dupGbody

looks good sonu u guys do some good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Mar 12 2006, 02:06 AM~5030440
> *looks good sonu u guys do some good work   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## phatphord

gotta say props to all at AAC and Rob for damn fast delivery of stuff to me across the pond. Nice one guys! :biggrin:


----------



## sprockets

thanks for the heads up on the air lift bag i get a new bag this week


----------



## b_diddy1

FYI - 

I ordered a 13" bag from AAC. I got it for more about $20 cheaper than the next closest price. (That includes shipping!) Great product. Fast Shipping. Straight up shipping charges, no selling the product 10 bucks cheaper then jacking the shipping up by 12 bucks! I highly recommend buying from these guys. 

- Brad


----------



## kunfuzed

Big ups to the guys at ACC 
these guys are very professional at wut they do. My cars been bagged since last summer and I havent had 1 problem yet . 2day i got the AZpump put in and dame its fast along side the viar 380c 

if ur lookin for a professional and dependable place to have ur stuff dun go to these guys cuz they know there shit










P.S when u guys get windshield banners in let me know everyone gets a kick out of ur number 1-866-fuk-nlow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## demasiado

Got my Air Zenith and 2 rs-7's the other day. Shipped quick and they even threw in some special stuff just for me! 

Don't be expecting them to just give you some shit too though. They like me, I'm special. :biggrin: 

Rob probably spent 3 or 4 hours answering dumb questions for me, checking on wierd shit, and eventually designing my setup. All for a $400 sale! I wish I could afford shipping to toronto on my truck so that they could install it too!

The other guys act like its a pain in the ass to answer ONE question, Rob and Kevin have answered like 50 questions for me. THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks so much guys. You'll be hearing from me before too long.


John


----------



## mando1981

great customer svc and shipping i ordered on monday and my parts were here a week later very fast shipping. i had some question and called afterhours i left a message and was called back ealy the next morning and all my questions were answered. i will be doing more business with aac very good people to deal with.


----------



## xSSive

GREATEST CUSTOMER SERVICE I'VE HAD IN A LONGGGAAASSSS TIME! I bought a setup from Rob in April, finally had time to start putting it in a week ago, almost forgot to let everyone know bout' AAC. Rob took alot of time going through everything with me, I'm a first time bag guy, he answered every and ANY question I had. I can call him anytime and he'll answer a quick question. Even his co-workers, I had a discussion with somebody who could've passed the buck to Rob but he took the time to help me out also. Prices are incredible but I think Rob could raise em' and I'd pay the extra just for the customer service.......Thanks alot ROB!



P.S. ordered my shit on a MONDAY night.....Had it all by THURSDAY! Thats fuckin service!


----------



## 416impala

Thanks man. I would rather have a little higher price and have less sales just so my guys who order off me are happy and my phone lines are free and I can spend the time to answer questions and give good tech support with all products sold. Sometimes the cheaper price is not worth having my phone lines and email jammed up, Id rather have free time to make sure everybody is happy in the long run.


But I will still try and give the best prices possible to all members of the layitlow community.


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Feb 26 2006, 04:52 PM~4932867
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=478778]
> *


great prices good service and damn quick shipping
LIKE ALWAYS thanks ROB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SurreysFinest

WHAT YOU THINK?  

10gal air tank
1/2 450 GC vales
1/2 hydraulic lines
viair 550c compressor (back up) 
belt driven compressor (main)
400psi adjustable pressure switch
set at 200psi.. hops a lil.. but so damn fast!!
just not chained up
slam bags
no wheels wells, shit tucks!
4 switch box, fbss
4 link 
4" body drop
drag rails
SHAVED!
....a waiting rims and MORE AIR!


----------



## TORONTO

looks good man but u gota get some spokes on that thing...


----------



## SurreysFinest

set-up for 20's n 22's


----------



## 416impala

Nice s10! Lets see some pics of you draggin the rockers off lol


----------



## Sonu

These guys are awesome, and their business is pretty good.. i had my lincoln so far for 5 months and i beat it up even though its with Airride and the only thing i had was a blown rear bag and i took it to AAC they replaced it in like 5 minutes and gave me a brand new rear bag

Good people to do business with :thumbsup: i sure as hell do trust em with Airride in Toronto 

TTT


----------



## gamblecustoms

great guys to do buisness with. always super helpful and fast shipping. these guys have my business from now on. thanks again guys
Jeremy


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:30 PM~6127200
> *great guys to do buisness with. always super helpful and fast shipping. these guys have my business from now on. thanks again guys
> Jeremy
> *


\
Hey Jeremy got your pics of the install. looks clean man. You got any updated pics?


----------



## gamblecustoms

Thanks alot for the complements it means alot comin from a shop like you guys... I'll get ya some more pics soon, i'll send them with my new order.
Jeremy


----------



## miguel6632

shit i ordered one part and the verrry next day i had it crazy service LOL i just love it


----------



## Sonu

Best air ride shop in Toronto


----------



## 416impala

Thanks Sonu. Get some wheels on the dam linc!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Nov 1 2006, 12:44 PM~6485540
> *Thanks Sonu. Get some wheels on the dam linc!
> *


I will bro.. but ive been pushing the new mini truck i got harddd lol.. but ill get some wheels soon :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Nov 1 2006, 01:44 PM~6485540
> *Thanks Sonu. Get some wheels on the dam linc!
> *


whats up AI checkin in to say whats up. Busy building a new air truck. Way different than hydros, but i think we will do ok stay cool c-ya 
RNL Customs


----------



## 416impala

whatsup rob, whats the new truck u buildin? mazda?

gime a shout if ya want at the shop.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

It will be a blazer homie.


----------



## Bigthangs

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Top Notch service
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312124


----------



## 416impala

Nice nice. How everythign work out bro?


----------



## TORONTO

wudup AAC


----------



## 93brougham

AAC the best for place to get your air suspension needs good service good people good products :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks rob for all the help and fukin fast ass shipin


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 10 2007, 06:35 PM~7227060
> *AAC the best for place to get your air suspension needs good service good people good products  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime


----------



## hearse

just got my fittings today :thumbsup: good shit. what are my choices on dvd's ?


----------



## 416impala

Gimme a shout at the shop, It be easier if I can just send it out on your next order if you need anything like pink tape or something. Lemme know.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 20 2007, 12:50 PM~7307722
> *Gimme a shout at the shop, It be easier if I can just send it out on your next order if you need anything like pink tape or something. Lemme know.
> *


:roflmao: pink tape ... :roflmao:!!!!! ahhhh ... ... I'm still broke


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 20 2007, 01:50 PM~7307722
> *Gimme a shout at the shop, It be easier if I can just send it out on your next order if you need anything like pink tape or something. Lemme know.
> *


pinks ur color :0. im thinkin, i dunno if i need anythign else yet


----------



## miguel6632

done buisness with him and shit that was some fast shipping,, he got my mad props i needed the parts as emergency and got them fast as hell


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 11 2006, 03:54 PM~5026555
> *Thanks to Rob, Kevin and Dave for their service at AAC for Air bagging my Lincoln Town Car!   They are pretty good people to do business with, stick to their schedule and get things done one time which is awesome! I gave in my car last week Saturday and got it this Saturday which is pretty good service.. they are pretty good and professionals with air bag, knowing what they do.. they fitted big bags to the front which took alot of work and effort but it was possible and got done.. and high lift bags in the back
> 
> Thanks AAC!
> *


 :0


----------



## ancona46

seems like you run your company real good im gonna put a link to your site on my car club......if u wanna send me silver stickers ill throw em up i go to alot of shows :biggrin:


----------



## ancona46

got ya up there  

Dynamic Dymensionz Car Club Links Page


----------



## 416impala

Thanks bro. I will put ya up on our site also!


----------



## ancona46

cool
main sie


----------



## SurreysFinest

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 3 2006, 09:51 AM~5895585
> *Nice s10! Lets see some pics of you draggin the rockers off lol
> *



i have DRAG BLOCKS!!


----------



## ancona46

anyone every bag a 99 and up n-body? im doing my grand am now and im curious of if it can lay on the subframe in the front .....i dont wanna wait too see lol :biggrin:


----------



## foey

Mon./Tues. I get my goodies prawm Wob. :biggrin:


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

whats the avg price on a full airbag setup for an 85 ford crown vic?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 18 2007, 11:22 PM~7504438
> *whats the avg price on  a full airbag setup for an 85 ford crown vic?
> *


depends on what you want out of the system. Full out/street cruiser/reg. cruiser/boring (manual valves). 
Dealing with suspension you don't want to cheap out on anything. Find a set-up you like and feel you will be happy with so that your not upgrading all the time spending more money.  

A good idea would be to hit up Rob @ 1.866.FUKN.LOW and see if you can put up a kit your happy with.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 19 2007, 05:34 PM~7509110
> *depends on what you want out of the system. Full out/street cruiser/reg. cruiser/boring (manual valves).
> Dealing with suspension you don't want to cheap out on anything. Find a set-up you like and feel you will be happy with so that your not upgrading all the time spending more money.
> 
> A good idea would be to hit up Rob @ 1.866.FUKN.LOW and see if you can put up a kit your happy with.
> *


i dont want nothing big just regular cruiser i chose to go with air bags, cus i mean i like hydros but im not going to be hopping all the time so i need something like this a regular cruising setup to use on the weekends, but during the week its my daily to work...
ill be sure to hit them up at that number..


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7509691
> *i dont want nothing big just regular cruiser  i chose to go with air bags, cus i mean i like hydros but im not going to be hopping all the time so i need something like this a regular cruising setup to use on the weekends, but during the week its my daily to work...
> ill be sure to hit them up at that number..
> *


I'd get a 1/2" fill and 3/8" dump kit so that you get a decent lift and a controlable drop and 2600's all round. When your dealing with any kind of ride that doens't have a 4 cylinder engine in it and put in 2500 bags your not really going to be happy with the lift at all imo (for me it's just rediculous). 


BOOOO!!!!!! I'm pissed at the train services right now. :thumbsdown: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 416impala

LOL DONT BLAME ME


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 19 2007, 06:46 PM~7509691
> *i dont want nothing big just regular cruiser  i chose to go with air bags, cus i mean i like hydros but im not going to be hopping all the time so i need something like this a regular cruising setup to use on the weekends, but during the week its my daily to work...
> ill be sure to hit them up at that number..
> *



Give me a shout at the shop I can price together a kit for you, not a problem.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 20 2007, 05:52 PM~7516633
> *LOL DONT BLAME ME
> *


lol got them in today. pissed off bad man :angry: can't test anything out till this Mon.


----------



## metal mulisha troop

thanks to Rob and Kevin at AAC. super good guys, fast shipping
you guys got my business from now on


----------



## Simplicity

Anytime glad we could be there for you!


----------



## miguel6632

i just ordered my cylinder that went out, transaction went quickly witout any bs thanks guyss


----------



## 416impala

Working on the hopper soon, New pics up soon!


----------



## foey

you gonna still use the Ranger?


----------



## creepin cutty

hey guys im interested in bagging my 2001 chevy s10 ext cab.
i want to do this slowly because of limitted funds, i would like to start from the front to the back...what do you sudjest? i know i wanna get tubular lowers and slam 1/2" single bags but thats really it! thanks for any help you can provide me


----------



## 416impala

Give me a call at the shop! I can talk you thru some options, we have bagged ALLOT of s10's


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Nice Work! Ill be calling you guys soon!


----------



## 79burider

could i have a price for a kit for a 79 malibu classic preferably a bolt right in kit with minimal fab if so what fabs would have to be done for the most similar kit to what i need


----------



## westtxlac

Hey Rob, Ive got a 69 Lac, wanting to bag.., Have you had any experience with those or tips , and what all i need, from all the reading i have done, says your the dude..., Thanks Shane


----------



## choppinbladez

* does anyone know if you can bag a 99 deville and have it drop all the way to the floor on 22s with out modifications... and where to get a good price on a setup*


----------



## 79burider

yyo setup for seven nine malibu yo need a price esti an faq for g body suspension mods or any one who got a malibu or elco post pics an setup??


----------



## 416impala

For prices please email me

[email protected]


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 21 2007, 10:18 AM~8605046
> *For prices please email me
> 
> [email protected]
> *


more pictures of your caddy ROB!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 21 2007, 09:18 AM~8605046
> *For prices please email me
> 
> [email protected]
> *


Just e-mailed! Looking to hear from u soon!


----------



## Simplicity

We have had some internet service problems lately..... If you dont get a fast response, PM Phatz on here he will help you out. We hope to have our internet problems solved tommorrow.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## GPone

just wanted to say thanks to AAC, I Placed my order at 3pm and had it the next morning at 9am. it doesn't get better than that, great service and great advice over the phone. great job Rob, thanks again.


----------



## 416impala

Wow that is impressive! Thanks......


----------



## KadillakKing

trying to get sum info...I don't knw much about bags..but I have 93 fleetwood I wanna bag. I want it to pretty fast coming off da ground..but nice n slow going down...trying not to have to do any type of frame reinforcements... lookin bout 10 swtiches..this my daily driver...n I take it on a 9 hr drive to pa every once in awhile.need sumthing I can also ride long distance on.any advice?..or if anyone has pics of a 93 fleetwood done coulda ya post up some pics..

thnx Alex


----------



## Low_roller187

hey AAC wen are the 490 series comin out and wuts the prices gonna be on 2 495`s and reserve me some :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

Iv heard Jan. 08. Pricing I have no idea yet. But from what I here
There not to far off. They sound impressive. Cant wait to see the pump.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Dec 22 2007, 12:28 PM~9508486
> *Iv heard Jan. 08.  Pricing I have no idea yet. But from what I here
> There not to far off.  They sound impressive. Cant wait to see the pump.
> *


Hey Kevin any pics of them 490s :cheesy:


----------



## Simplicity

Here is the pic off there site.


----------



## Simplicity




----------



## foey

them 490;s are badass even on a 12gal!!


----------



## baggedcten

Do y'all make custom bolt on four links if so i have a 1986 chevy C10 and wanted to know the price. Ive been searching the internet all they have are parallel four link and i wanted a triangulated four link.
Thanks.


----------



## 416impala

We sell the KP one, its a parr. 4 link.

For a tri-4 bar you will have to tell us the measurments and we can custom build you 1 to your spec and you weld it in.


----------



## Low_roller187

hey guys just wanna let u kno if u need a guinie pig for the 490 series wen they come out im just in oshawa so ill come get er lol


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 6 2006, 09:48 AM~4985839
> *Sticker pack was sent out last week free of charge.
> If anybody wants any stickers let us know.
> 
> I got some 1-866-FUK-NLOW ones.
> 
> Chrome,Black,Gunmetal, Silver, White, Blue, Red. They are about 10 inchs linch. 1 inch thick.
> *


i need a few too :biggrin:  the best would be chrome  gun ,silver, white is ok too !!!

btw. i cant wait to order my airride kit from u guys


----------



## 416impala




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

can u send me some stickers phatz


----------



## SHOELACES

DAM


----------



## elitdogg

got some friends phatz that wanna rep your stickers too if you wouldnt mind sending a few more for there cars too thanks homie and oh you got a pm


----------



## foey

pm'd you Rob.


----------



## Simplicity

Our store has been down for some repairs. It was getting stupid slow and had some problems. 
Everything will be better than new in 24 hours.

Click here!
:biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Feb 22 2008, 07:07 AM~10003022
> *Our store has been down for some repairs. It was getting stupid slow and had some problems.
> Everything will be better than new in 24 hours.
> 
> Click here!
> :biggrin:
> *



LMAO, I've always wanted that shirt. back in high school I was from a crew called HDS. 
Still around... but it's not like it used to be.


----------



## foey

WOOOHOOOO!!!!! that was damn fast. Got my rebuild kits and leader hose in today. Can't wait to for my 450 to come in and rebuild that bitch and put her to use!! 

Thanks again guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## GPone

AAC Second To NONE................... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 3 2008, 02:16 PM~10078256
> *WOOOHOOOO!!!!! that was damn fast. Got my rebuild kits and leader hose in today. Can't wait to for my 450 to come in and rebuild that bitch and put her to use!!
> 
> Thanks again guys. :thumbsup:
> *


Good 2 hear, have fun rebuildin that viair lol

holla at me if you got problems. i rebuilt enuff viair pumps.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 6 2008, 09:23 AM~10103030
> *Good 2 hear, have fun rebuildin that viair lol
> 
> holla at me if you got problems. i rebuilt enuff viair pumps.
> *


got in the 450 today... :angry: it's ugly. I'll snap some shots and post tomorrow. Will be asking for misc. parts if you have them laying around.


----------



## Slinger520

TTT for Phatz and AAC! Got my new re7's in today, looking good homie! Thanks for the flyers and sticker too, I will be ordering from you again. Excellent seller and all around good guy, will recommend to everyone.


----------



## EpicsCruzer78

Phatz is the Man, put a custom kit together for me, awnsered every question with no hesitation, just got my stuff in the mail today evething was nicely packed, cant wait to get going on the car this weekend , i'll post some pictures ...anyway i highly recommend Them and will continue to do business with AAC. thaks phatz


----------



## foey

LMAO, AAC HAS BEEN PROVEN TIME AFTER TIME WITH THEIR SERVICE AS WELL AS GETTING YOUR ORDER TO YOU A.S.A.P.


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by EpicsCruzer78_@Apr 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10425716
> *Phatz is the Man, put a custom kit together for me, awnsered every question with no hesitation, just got my stuff in the mail today evething was nicely packed, cant wait to get going on the car this weekend , i'll post some pictures ...anyway i highly recommend Them and will continue to do business with AAC. thaks phatz
> *


i wanna see that shit installed !! :biggrin: 

gimme a call up at the shop anytime


----------



## foey

n/m have an idea using 45 degrees and a tee.


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

Fuk me third time round and the service just gets better.
Got my gear in record time and at a good price with zero duty to pay...

Well done AAC all the way!!!
From over ere in the UK!!!!

And it fukin rymes....


----------



## 416impala

For all UK customers we have a special so that its LOW Duty or NO DUTY. and usually 3-5 day shipping with tracking number.
Canadian Funds.


----------



## xSSive

Just want to put my quick plug in, as usual AAC came through.....didn't think I would get my fittings before the show but HOLY FUCK I did. Kevin told me they wouldn't even ship til friday April 28th......but they were at my door....APRIL 28th.....AWESOME shit....


here's what I was working on.....no where to put my gauges so I snagged up a pillar pod, and changed out all my gauge lines from 1/4" to 1/8" to make it easier to run up into the pillar. Figured while I had my entire interior stripped to overhaul, I'd rerun some smaller airlines.


Thanks Kevin, whats up rob.....


----------



## 416impala

looks sick! get some orange stripes on the wheels!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 6 2008, 09:39 AM~10587581
> *looks sick! get some orange stripes on the wheels!
> *



that was the plan, but time didn't alot for it before the show.....I was gonna throw some stripes on em' very soon :biggrin:


----------



## UKAIR-ONE

Looking mighty fine!


----------



## 416impala

WHATSUP boss, You got that credit on paypal right?


----------



## slammedtoys

wanna have butt seks? since your a girl and all :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by andream3277_@May 14 2008, 11:35 AM~10653542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're more then just a nameless,faceless order taking warehouse. We won't sell anything we wouldn't install ourselves. For nearly twenty year, the world famous MIC has been designing, buliding and installing.
> 
> We have become the trusted leader helping customs shops around the world better serve their customers.
> 
> We are not just another warehouse distributor, MIC is a shop just like yours.
> 
> Give us a call for competitive pricing.
> 
> 1866-699-5MIC SHOP
> 
> www.masterimagecustoms.com
> 
> Do it right the first time...!
> *


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

wow mic hacks .. keep it up ACC


----------



## Dr. Doom

Another new satisfied customer!!!
Got my order today and it was just what i needed. 
I did not even tell Kevin exactly what i needed but he took the time and sent all teh right fittings. Best cust service i have had from any air suspension source.

You will be the first place i call from now on.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## 416impala

Thanks, If I am not here Kevin is always here and will take the time to make sure you are happy!


----------



## Street Lowyalty




----------



## UKAIR-ONE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 14 2008, 02:25 PM~10654767
> *WHATSUP boss, You got that credit on paypal right?
> *



Yeah man all Good.

cheers..........


----------



## lowfreeze

i am also very happy,

AAC came thru. Fast shipping, good service and top notch goodies!

also thanx for the extra advertising goods.


----------



## slammedtoys

had a shit load of people ask me about your company this weekend Phatz. I was wearing your shirt to a local cruise in.. hopefully that will kick up some biz!


----------



## TYTE9D

:uh:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Jul 14 2008, 12:48 PM~11083611
> *had a shit load of people ask me about your company this weekend Phatz. I was wearing your shirt to a local cruise in.. hopefully that will kick up some biz!
> *


It all helps. Thanks.

We will be closed from July 23rd - July 27th 2008
Taking a little road trip to get away for a few days.
We will be open as usual on Monday July 28th 9am EST.
:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

Ordered last night and sent a note saying I needed a part for an emergency repair.
This morning I realized I should of ordered 2 of a certain fitting so I called in and, in under a minute, Kevin figured out who I was and called the warehouse to add it.
Shortly after, I had another email with my tracking number.

These dudes truly got their service game on point! Even for a small order of misc. fittings!

Much props! :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 6 2008, 12:20 AM~11271432
> *Ordered last night and sent a note saying I needed a part for an emergency repair.
> This morning I realized I should of ordered 2 of a certain fitting so I called in and, in under a minute, Kevin figured out who I was and called the warehouse to add it.
> Shortly after, I had another email with my tracking number.
> 
> These dudes truly got their service game on point! Even for a small order of misc. fittings!
> 
> Much props!  :thumbsup:
> *


I figured they'd be here tomorrow, but got my fittings this afternoon!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## All Out Customs

Might not be a traditional lowrider, but it is bags. I am always looking for business contacts that do air ride systems as well. Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys have ever done bags on a Dodge Magnum before. I got a customer with a Magnum 2005 SXT. I want to go the best route possible, so any help would be appreciated. Are there any kits for it, or is it all just custom fabbed. I am willing to make brackets, but if there is a kit for it well, dat would be choice

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 88monteSS

got my bag in, i havent had time to put it in or even open the box. thanks alot for your help Kevin! where can i get myself a shirt???


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:43 PM~11296538
> *where can i get myself a shirt???
> *


x2


----------



## locoriderz

x3


----------



## Simplicity

We do have T shirts, and also some new ones in the works.
We would have to ship them out of Toronto, Ontario. And it usually takes awhile. So If your in no hurry.
I will find a picture of what we have instock.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Aug 13 2008, 09:09 AM~11331983
> *We do have T shirts, and also some new ones in the works.
> We would have to ship them out of Toronto, Ontario. And it usually takes awhile. So If your in no hurry.
> I will find a picture of what we have instock.
> *


Next couple shows here are at least a month away, so post them pics :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

Available in Black Only!


----------



## 88monteSS

Kev, how much do you sell these for? i wouldve ordered one with my bag, but forgot!


----------



## 817Lowrider

edit


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Aug 14 2008, 08:30 AM~11341032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available in Black Only!
> *


 :thumbsup: How much?

Oh and thanks a ton for putting the rush on my last straggler order, I noticed all 3 orders are scheduled for delivery tomorrow. :biggrin: 
I thought I was gonna miss having the valves by the weekend since I wasted my time with SD ( :uh: won't do that again )
I'm glad I canceled and got them through you guys. Above and beyond!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 15 2008, 12:02 AM~11348321
> *:thumbsup: How much?
> 
> Oh and thanks a ton for putting the rush on my last straggler order, I noticed all 3 orders are scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> I thought I was gonna miss having the valves by the weekend since I wasted my time with SD ( :uh: won't do that again )
> I'm glad I canceled and got them through you guys. Above and beyond!!!  :biggrin:
> *


$22 Shipped. (cant always guarantee it shows up fast) (But it will show up)

No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## TYTE9D

got the kit working today, damn i love the digital control!!!


----------



## Screenz

Looking for switches???? I have a traditional hot rod and wanted to ditch the rocker carlings and go with toggle switches can ya'll help????


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 23 2008, 04:47 PM~11420034
> *Looking for switches???? I have a traditional hot rod and wanted to ditch the rocker carlings and go with toggle switches can ya'll help????
> *


I bet they can
http://www.airassisted.com/index.php?cPath=2_66_134


----------



## chackbayplaya

jus ordered a few things from you guys.. cant wait til it gets here.. its bout to be like Transformers around here, lol... from lift kits n 24s to bags n 14s! :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Sep 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11699298
> *jus ordered a few things from you guys.. cant wait til it gets here.. its bout to be like Transformers around here, lol... from lift kits n 24s to bags n 14s!  :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call, when you get the message. :biggrin:


----------



## EsePatJ

I just send the $$$!!
Now I cant wait to receive my airbags!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePatJ

> _Originally posted by EsePatJ_@Sep 27 2008, 09:29 AM~11713950
> *I just send the $$$!!
> Now I cant wait to receive my airbags!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Kiubo!!! 
Just received all my stuff... Straight from Altered Altitude customs 2 Puerto Montt Chile!!!
thanx Kevin!
now... gotta start workin!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

Chile. Yes I remember that. Glad you got everything!


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 13 2008, 07:17 AM~11847695
> *
> *


----------



## subliminalmatt

thanx kevin! got my bags and cup kit in today. fast 
shipping!!!!!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Oct 28 2008, 01:15 PM~11994667
> *thanx kevin! got my bags and cup kit in today. fast
> shipping!!!!!
> *


Cool  
anytime.


----------



## Bump

my place an order tonite or in the morning but any holiday specials comin up? were doin a full frame build all new tubing and shit so any money saved is much appreciated. not lookin for free shit, just hopin for a special that maybe i can wait out til


----------



## Simplicity

Call me up. I can see what I can do for you.
I will be at Sema for a few days. I leave tommorow morning (Tuesday)


----------



## foey

*BACK FROM SEMA!!!!!*

Don't be too shy to call


----------



## eyeneff

:wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

merry xmas to theg bext company out there!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 25 2008, 10:52 AM~12523312
> *merry xmas to theg bext company out there!
> *


Shit dude, were you drunk when you typed this? 
:roflmao:


----------



## Simplicity

I knew what you ment!


----------



## supercoolguy

Is there any way i can get a copy of the install instructions for the 64 Impala full air ride kit ? Me and a friend are planing on bagging my Impala but he wants to see the instruction for it first, before he says if he can do it or not. Any info would help, thanks.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 31 2009, 04:47 PM~12868146
> *Is there any way i can get a copy of the install instructions for the 64 Impala full air ride kit ? Me and a friend are planing on bagging my Impala but he wants to see the instruction for it first, before he says if he can do it or not.  Any info would help, thanks.
> *


please send me an email to [email protected]
and I will forward you what I have.


----------



## EL_PORKY65

IM PLANNING ON PLACING AN ORDER. I HAVE A ?..THOSE 65 IMPALA AIR BAG BRAKETS ARE THE SAME AS THE ONES IN THOSE KITS WITH SHOCKS N BAGS.????? OR ARE THEY THE DIFFERENT??? DO YOU HAVE A PROMOS????


----------



## MIAMI4QUAD

Kevin thanx for the help over the phone yesterday setting up my account and getting my order out 5min before delivery... you are the man... ill def be comin back to you for any other air need for my 67..

thanx again dude..

john m


----------



## elitdogg

hey do you guys have a kit for a 96 probe?? just front back pancake shit like that? if not can you throw one together and for how much??


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 18 2009, 05:05 PM~13040658
> *hey do you guys have a kit for a 96 probe?? just front back pancake shit like that? if not can you throw one together and for how much??
> *


That is one car, I dont think I have ever been asked for.... Mac front struts, whats in the rear?


----------



## elitdogg

same as front. want me to snap a pic and send it your way and maybe you can get me a kit going?


----------



## GPone

Hey guys, I have a 76 impala with slam 8's all round single 1/2 " port. love the ride I get from the slams. But Im looking to get some more lift from the rear. I know that the slams inflate to 11" tall. Are there any other bag that I can replace it with. to get 2-3" more of hieght. I do not want air cylinders. Had done some research before and there was a bag that was 3.25 colapsed and 15" extended. but I lost that info. Any help would be great.


----------



## GPone

I was looking around and found a Universal 2600lb bag 3.25- 13" extended. What do you think of this bag. I would guess it doesn't have a bump stop like a slam. So I may have to install a bump stop. An does the bag need to be straped so that it will not extend further than 13"? Any input would be appreciated.

They also have a triple play, that extends 4.5-15.75"


----------



## 8FLEET9

^^^this also interests me. the air lift bags i got in the back of my caddy just aren't doin' it for me. can i use my air lift cups and brackets with a different bag? i need more lift!

locked up:


----------



## GPone

those airlift bags, probably are only giving you 5-6" of lift. you should be able to use the cups with another bag. im not a fan of airlift bags. I would install slam 8's in the rear of that whip. it will give you 11" of hieght. an there only 3" compressed with an internal bump stop. the ride quality will be nice also. doesn't take much air to fill them either.

If you want you can come by my shop, take a look at my impala. I have the 8's and the caddy rearend. even if you had to make new cups,its not a big deal.


----------



## Aceplatinum22

i also was looking into the triple air bags. bigger dia. will it still work with brackets that i use with 2600 Firestone's ? . want to get higher so i can go over huge speed bumps but still pancake


----------



## My63impala

hey man want to know what kind of deal i can get on a 5 gallon 6 to 8 1/2 ports :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM~14407527
> *hey man want to know what kind of deal i can get on a 5 gallon 6 to 8 1/2 ports  :biggrin:
> *


5 gallon 5 1/2" port
This is my economy tank is $59 (but only has 5 ports)

5 gallon 8 port
this is $70 and has 8 ports.


----------



## SLAMNFX

do you still carry asco manifolds...???


----------



## Simplicity

Sure do. Here is the link. Great valve, available in a few different colours.
Manifolds - Click here!


----------



## livnlow713

do yall have a 4-link for a 99 silverado


----------



## eerazo

I hear you sell a bolt on kit for 93-96 fleetwod's is that true?
If so, can you tell me what is included and how much shiped (66112)?


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 17 2009, 11:09 AM~14791055
> *I hear you sell a bolt on kit for 93-96 fleetwod's is that true?
> If so, can you tell me what is included and how much shiped (66112)?
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Simplicity

Face book Group link

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=109400678416

Twitter
http://twitter.com/alteredaltitude


----------



## lowfreeze

:biggrin: how much to ship me two pressure switches for 200PSI?

remember, i live in the netherlands :biggrin: 
8471 ZV
The Netherlands


----------



## Simplicity

PM sent


----------



## 84regal

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 17 2009, 09:09 AM~14791055
> *I hear you sell a bolt on kit for 93-96 fleetwod's is that true?
> If so, can you tell me what is included and how much shiped (66112)?
> *


how much 4 this kit 2 81005


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Sep 17 2009, 01:46 PM~15109077
> *how much 4 this kit 2 81005
> *


calling doesn't hurt. If you don't get an answer, don't worry, Kevin (simplicity) will get to you soon.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Sep 17 2009, 03:46 PM~15109077
> *how much 4 this kit 2 81005
> *


The fleetwood kit, was not a full bolt on. We were going to re work it, but there just wasnt any demande. If you are not afraid of a little welding, I can hook you up.

PM coming right up!


----------



## BODINE

How much for a bolt on kit for a dodge magnum 

want it to go up kinda fast not a slow lift


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2009, 01:34 PM~15207275
> *How much for a bolt on kit for a dodge magnum
> 
> want it to go up kinda fast not a slow lift
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## tusso25

mi amigo, tengo un linlcontowcar 90 el cual estoy modificando mi pregunta es ¿que es mejor instalarle suspension de aire o los hidraulicos y aber si me pueden ayudar con el precio? se lo agradeseria mucho si me dieran una respuesta soy de mexicali b,c. y este es sitio del cual e obtenido algunos diseños para mi coche esta muy bien. muchas gracias por el estilo, y si casi no me comunico con nadie es porque no se el idioma del ingles pero con el traductor si lo puiedo leer. muchas gracias sigan asi con esta pagina esta bien chida.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by tusso25_@Oct 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15306413
> *mi amigo, tengo un linlcontowcar 90  el cual estoy modificando mi pregunta es ¿que es mejor instalarle suspension de aire o los hidraulicos y aber si me pueden ayudar con el precio? se lo agradeseria mucho si me dieran una respuesta soy de mexicali b,c. y este es sitio del cual e obtenido algunos diseños para mi coche esta muy bien. muchas gracias por el estilo, y si casi no me comunico con nadie es porque no se el idioma del ingles pero con el traductor si lo puiedo leer. muchas gracias sigan asi con esta pagina esta bien chida.
> *


sorry I only speak english. :biggrin:


----------



## EsePatJ

The homie tusso25 is asking you for any recomendation to lift his towncar... juice or air?... and an aproximated price 4 a setup for his ride...
That´s all... EsePatJ... brother w/ 2 tongues... helping a homie out!!

Gotta tell U that the kit you guys sent me its working very well on my cutlass. Im sure that Im the first and only lowrider in Chile!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
See ya around!!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by tusso25_@Oct 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15306413
> *mi amigo, tengo un linlcontowcar 90  el cual estoy modificando mi pregunta es ¿que es mejor instalarle suspension de aire o los hidraulicos y aber si me pueden ayudar con el precio? se lo agradeseria mucho si me dieran una respuesta soy de mexicali b,c. y este es sitio del cual e obtenido algunos diseños para mi coche esta muy bien. muchas gracias por el estilo, y si casi no me comunico con nadie es porque no se el idioma del ingles pero con el traductor si lo puiedo leer. muchas gracias sigan asi con esta pagina esta bien chida.
> *



Well then.

check this out.
http://www.airassisted.com/Bolt-in-Air-Rid...oduct_info.html


----------



## Simplicity

Iv added 20 new items to our site in the last week.
Now available, PRESURYTE SYSTEM
AZ Compressors in White, and about 4 new videos to help keep you motovated all winter long.

Iv also created a facebook page to keep everyone upto date on the new items.
Facebook Page Here!

Also We are in need of "REVIEWS" on our site. I will let you know here first. At the begining of each month one person who wrote a review will be selected and recieve a FREE Video for there time.


----------



## Simplicity

Here is our November newsletter from www.Airassisted.com for those of you that have never joined!


Airassisted.com 
November 2009 

All Accuair products will be on sale for the month of November!
Check back frequently for updates on weekly sales.


Milestones

On October 19th we welcomed OUR 1000TH member to the site. 


New Products!

In the last week we  added 20 new products to the AIRASSISTED.COM.  Many items have new and improved photos and descriptions to make your shopping experience more enjoyable.

We need your HELP!

Have you ever made a purchase? 
We are in need of "REVIEWS" on our site. You're the first to know that at the begining of each month as of November 1st 2009, one lucky AIRASSISSTED.COM shopper producing a review will be awarded with a sick DVD at the end of each month from here on in.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Oct 28 2009, 08:37 AM~15490439
> *Here is our November newsletter from www.Airassisted.com for those of you that have never joined!
> Airassisted.com
> November 2009
> 
> All Accuair products will be on sale for the month of November!
> Check back frequently for updates on weekly sales.
> Milestones
> 
> On October 19th we welcomed OUR 1000TH member to the site.
> New Products!
> 
> In the last week we  added 20 new products to the AIRASSISTED.COM.  Many items have new and improved photos and descriptions to make your shopping experience more enjoyable.
> 
> We need your HELP!
> 
> Have you ever made a purchase?
> We are in need of "REVIEWS" on our site. You're the first to know that at the begining of each month as of November 1st 2009, one lucky AIRASSISSTED.COM shopper producing a review will be awarded with a sick DVD at the end of each month from here on in.
> *


Does putting in a review 2 year's ago count hahahahah


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 28 2009, 05:11 PM~15494309
> *Does putting in a review 2 year's ago count hahahahah
> *


Then you are probably the only one thats ever used this feature.

Do more, on products you purchased and you will have the best chance


----------



## Simplicity

Congratulations to baggedout81 (Mark)

I sent him a DVD for our "Write a review" November Promotion.

dont miss out its easy. Own a product? Let others know what you thought 
of the product. There is no limit to the reviews you can do. You didnt even have to buy it from us. Just keep it honest and related. On the first of every month a review will be chosen. You can win its easy. Just ask Mark.


----------



## baggedout81

THANK'S AAC Just got it today.It's easy folk's just take a couple minutes outa your day.

Noticed you pieced together the DVD/ASCO valves.Wondered if you were gonna catch on

Need 6 ASCO DIN connector's now  These valves take a smaller one....never knew that.Now i have a stack of regular sized ones layin around.Oh well i'll use them soon enough. 

PM me a price shipped would ya kevin.......Thanks


----------



## Airborne

what do you have for a 51 Fleetline Deluxe 2 door?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15672514
> *what do you have for a 51 Fleetline Deluxe 2 door?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne




----------



## baggedout81

Come on now kevin bet w/ the dirty


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15683841
> *Come on now kevin bet w/ the dirty
> *


Bad PC day yesterday. Fried my Video card, sent my PC out for some love.


----------



## southGAcustoms

need a price check for two vehicles, need to be complete systems

FBSS

2 compressors (vair 480 or comprable)
1 tank or 2 tanks (none chrome)

prefer smc valves 3/8's so 8 of those

all line and compression fittings no push to fittings

all the air line

couple gauges 

4 switches 

of course the bags and want them to be the biggest and strongest avail

all brakets cups and mounts that will be needed for front and rear, this includes shocks and relocators



need a separate price for these kits for these two vehicles 75 big body olds and a 92 ford f-150 extened cab

the olds is bone stock 

the 92 ford truck has been lowered with Ibeams and flip kit in rear


also add shipping to the each kit price 

thanks!


----------



## baggedout81

You guy's wanna break the part's list down on this??
-bag's
-valves
-line
Is this everything you can buy from AAC??

Motor or not??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxBL-QoRHyI&feature=related


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 17 2009, 07:44 PM~15694293
> *You guy's wanna break the part's list down on this??
> -bag's
> -valves
> -line
> Is this everything you can buy from AAC??
> 
> Motor or not??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxBL-QoRHyI&feature=related
> *


Bags Airlift Extreme 2B7's Dual 1/2" port. (I dont think they have them anymore)
Valves GC 800's 1/2"
Line 1/2" Hydraulic hose JIC fittings
4 12 gallon tanks from Airlift
600 psi
No motor
This goes back a few years to when hopping air peaked. All these parts are still available from us or listed on our online store with eception of the bags. Slam has an XS series that could do the job nicely now. Our main sponsors Were Airlift Company & GC Valves. We ran 12 valves on the truck 8 1/2' fills 2 per bag and 1 1/2" dump. We did try 3/4" at one time, but it reated better on 1/2" so we ran with it.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 17 2009, 04:22 PM~15692395
> *need a price check for two vehicles, need to be complete systems
> 
> FBSS
> 
> 2 compressors (vair 480 or comprable)
> 1 tank or 2 tanks (none chrome)
> 
> prefer smc valves 3/8's so 8 of those
> 
> all line and compression fittings no push to fittings
> 
> all the air line
> 
> couple gauges
> 
> 4 switches
> 
> of course the bags and want them to be the biggest and strongest avail
> 
> all brakets cups and mounts that will be needed for front and rear, this includes shocks and relocators
> need a separate price for these kits for these two vehicles 75 big body olds and a 92 ford f-150 extened cab
> 
> the olds is bone stock
> 
> the 92 ford truck has been lowered with Ibeams and flip kit in rear
> also add shipping to the each kit price
> 
> thanks!
> *


I will send you a PM on this.


----------



## Simplicity

Rest of the pics here!









finally updated our site with some content you may enjoy.


----------



## foey

:thumbsup:

not diggin the guys audio choice.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i need a 13" power house air bag like asap. can you get one? if so, how much shipped to 95351?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

GREAT SELLER!!


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15648816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S AAC Just got it today.It's easy folk's just take a couple minutes outa your day.
> 
> Noticed you pieced together the DVD/ASCO valves.Wondered if you were gonna catch on
> 
> Need  6 ASCO DIN connector's now  These valves take a smaller one....never knew that.Now i have a stack of regular sized ones layin around.Oh well i'll use them soon enough.
> 
> PM me a price shipped would ya kevin.......Thanks
> *


my buddys SICK 67 skylark is in that vid!!!! I need to get a copy!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 30 2009, 05:22 AM~15819749
> *my buddys SICK 67 skylark is in that vid!!!! I need to get a copy!
> *



do a few reviews on our www.airassisted.ca Canadian site and you could win it for free 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan+Nov 30 2009, 03:22 AM~15819749-->
> 
> 
> 
> my buddys SICK 67 skylark is in that vid!!!! I need to get a copy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Simplicity_@Nov 30 2009, 07:59 AM~15820240
> *do a few reviews on our www.airassisted.ca Canadian site and you could win it for free
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Simplicity

:h5: 
Congratulations to Foey. He took the time, and will be rewarded for his efforts in the easiest contest going. :biggrin: 

Foey check your PM's.

Felling left out? Next winner will be announced Jan 1st 2010!


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Dec 1 2009, 08:50 AM~15831615
> *:h5:
> Congratulations to Foey. He took the time, and will be rewarded for his efforts in the easiest contest going.  :biggrin:
> 
> Foey check your PM's.
> 
> Felling left out? Next winner will be announced Jan 1st 2010!
> *



YEAH!!!!! that's what I'm talking about. And it took me only a couple minutes to fill out the reviews.
*NOTHING complicated about it at all.* 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## foey

looky what arrived in the mail today!!!!!!










still think it's complicated?


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 3 2009, 10:12 PM~15863763
> *looky what arrived in the mail today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still think it's complicated?
> *


I told you it was easy. And fast shipping also.

Dont miss out. Reviews = Free shit for you.
www.airassisted.com

So far this month 0 reviews have been done. Its not hard to take the swag.


----------



## ElRody23

Wats good homies!!? Any pics of a navigator on air I'm thinking of puting bags on my Blackwood, but want to check how hard it's going to be!! Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Dec 5 2009, 01:31 PM~15879905
> *Wats good homies!!? Any pics of a navigator on air I'm thinking of puting bags on my Blackwood, but want to check how hard it's going to be!! Thanks for any help!!!
> *


Sorry, Iv never done a Navi. I dont think there to popular around me.


----------



## ezurcher

Im wanting to bag a 64 impala vert. Most of what i have seen has slams 7's up front and 8's in back with no cutting that are bolt on in the front and the back brackets. I'm not sure if 3/8 or 1/2 make a big difference for your system, so im not sure which one would be better for me. I'm looking for 8 valves and a digtal display I didn't know how good the auto pilot system you guys have or the odyssey system is. And the compressor or compressors that would be the best to get with out breaking the pocket. I'm looking for something thats going to last something i can play with but not to the point that im going to tear up my car. I'm looking for a whole kit that I can bolt on to my car for a great price. Everything I have seen about you guys on here seems like you know what your doing and treat poeple right.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by ezurcher_@Dec 13 2009, 07:44 AM~15966200
> *Im wanting to bag a 64 impala vert. Most of what i have seen has slams 7's up front and 8's in back with no cutting that are bolt on in the front and the back brackets. I'm not sure if 3/8 or 1/2 make a big difference for your system, so im not sure which one would be better for me. I'm looking for 8 valves and a digtal display I didn't know how good the auto pilot system you guys have or the odyssey system is. And the compressor or compressors that would be the best to get  with out breaking the pocket. I'm looking for something thats going to last  something i can play with but not to the point that im going to tear up my car. I'm looking for a whole kit  that I can bolt on to my car for a great price. Everything I have seen about you guys on here seems like you  know what your doing and treat poeple right.
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Dec 4 2009, 10:43 AM~15868628
> *I told you it was easy.  And fast shipping also.
> 
> Dont miss out. Reviews = Free shit for you.
> www.airassisted.com
> 
> So far this month 0 reviews have been done.  Its not hard to take the swag.
> *


This month is coming to an end fast! Dont miss out Reviews needed!
Happy Holidays everyone and thanks for all the support.


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 14 2006, 04:59 PM~4620629
> *<a href=\'http://www.airassisted.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.airassisted.com</a>​*​[/b]


Looks good might have to do some christmas shopping...


----------



## Simplicity

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Simplicity

January we have flow controls at our lowest prices ever.
We also have our popular ALL Metal 3 trumpet Air Horn on sale!
http://www.airassisted.com/specials.php


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks Kevin.Part's received in 5 days :thumbsup: good bizz like always.


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by NICE DREAMS_@Jan 22 2010, 08:09 PM~16379890
> *
> *


Dam post whore,building up his count the rookie way


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 15 2010, 06:43 PM~16302845
> *Thanks Kevin.Part's received in 5 days :thumbsup: good bizz like always.
> *


No problem.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

left a mesg at the shop on w/s parts no call back  ????


----------



## chongo1

lookin for 2 3 prong switchs, air gauge (dual needle), pressure switch for york (im running 2500's with 10gln tank 3/8 line so wutever pressure u think around 185 maybe?) my zip 97527 thanx


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 16 2010, 09:56 PM~16634832
> *lookin for 2 3 prong switchs, air gauge (dual needle), pressure switch for york (im running 2500's with 10gln tank 3/8 line so wutever pressure u think around 185 maybe?) my zip 97527 thanx
> *


you would need to buy an adjustable pressure switch to get 185


----------



## chongo1

thanx foey


----------



## Low_roller187

need RE7s or 8`s lemme kno a price ill pick them up if there in stock im only in oshawa


----------



## Looney

I NEED DA PRICE OF A DUEL COPRESSER SETUP SHIPPED TO 86404....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16797023
> *I NEED DA PRICE OF A DUEL COPRESSER SETUP SHIPPED TO 86404....
> *


which one?


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Mar 4 2010, 01:31 AM~16790988
> *need RE7s or 8`s lemme kno a price ill pick them up if there in stock im only in oshawa
> *


PM sent


----------



## chongo1

i need a price for 1 pressure switch 150 psi, and a compressor leader hose for firestone compressor (my elec back up for the york) i believe it 1/4 inch to the compressor, shipped to 97527 thanx, disregard the earlier post i got most of it just need these two items


----------



## foey

all the Firestone/Thomas compressors are 1/4" inlets/outlets.


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 5 2010, 06:33 AM~16803627
> *which one?
> *


i have a 350 c rght now but i wanted to get 2 new chrome compressors and use my old as a back up i have a five gallon tank and i run 200psi the problem i havin is the wait time to lift the front, if i hit the back switches than the front, i cant use because i never fills to max pressure what compressors do you recomend for fast fill time. :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 8 2010, 12:56 PM~16827322
> *i have a 350 c rght now but i wanted to get  2 new chrome compressors and use my old as a back up i have a five gallon tank and i run 200psi the problem i havin is the wait time to lift the front, if i hit the back switches than the front, i cant use because i never fills to max pressure what compressors do you recomend for fast fill time. :biggrin:
> *


Dual pack of 444's

Lift the front first.


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Mar 8 2010, 10:35 AM~16827654
> *Dual pack of 444's
> 
> Lift the front first.
> *


thanks kevin your quik and fast reponse was great...cant wait to get them and get them installed :biggrin:


----------



## foey

best way to get a faster fill time is a smaller tank

http://www.landisusa.com/calculator.html


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

OK CALED AGAIN TO SET UP A W/S : ACC, NO CALL BACKS WHATS THE DEAL???


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 8 2010, 10:25 PM~16834530
> *OK CALED AGAIN TO SET UP A W/S :  ACC, NO CALL BACKS WHATS THE DEAL???
> 
> *


dont feel bad i've asked for a price twice and nada :uh:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 7 2010, 08:26 PM~16822795
> *i need a price for 1 pressure switch 150 psi, and a compressor leader hose for firestone compressor (my elec back up for the york) i believe it 1/4 inch to the compressor, shipped to 97527 thanx, disregard the earlier post i got most of it just need these two items
> *


pm'd


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16822795
> *i need a price for 1 pressure switch 150 psi, and a compressor leader hose for firestone compressor (my elec back up for the york) i believe it 1/4 inch to the compressor, shipped to 97527 thanx, disregard the earlier post i got most of it just need these two items
> *



I think thomas compressors are 1/8" npt.


----------



## Simplicity

PM's sent. 

If you havnt heard from me. I never got the message.


----------



## sickthree

Just got my Air Lift kit 27600 in the mail 

and its looks great, should be an easy install. 

Another Happy customer... Great doing business with you.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

hey Kevin can you pm me the track numbers for my order..the one going to merced.ca. :biggrin: thanks joe


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 19 2010, 06:32 PM~16939345
> *hey Kevin can you pm me the track numbers for my order..the one going to merced.ca. :biggrin: thanks joe
> *


Sent.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Simplicity

I worked on Methlab today. took off the Viair 400, added dual 444's, slowdows, mufflers, and a tire fill valve. wrapped the small bottle.


----------



## MotownScandal

how much for a set up for a 72 chevy pick up


----------



## artsar

I saw that set up last summer at a weekend cruise in thing. Very neat looking.


----------



## natisfynest

Can I get a deal on a firestone 2500 with 1/2 port


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Apr 7 2010, 08:48 AM~17120908
> *Can I get a deal on a firestone 2500 with 1/2 port
> *


Sure, everyone gets a deal here.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 AM~17132539
> *Sure, everyone gets a deal here.
> *


definetly does :thumbsup: thanks again for the hookup on my airline uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Apr 8 2010, 07:15 AM~17132539
> *Sure, everyone gets a deal here.
> *


x2.Will do business again


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 AM~17132700
> *definetly does :thumbsup: thanks again for the hookup on my airline uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## baggedout81

Kevin ...Got any Slam stickers hangin around??


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17141010
> *Kevin ...Got any Slam stickers hangin around??
> *


 :0 I got one with my airline... added it to my tool box


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 9 2010, 01:34 AM~17141010
> *Kevin ...Got any Slam stickers hangin around??
> *


PM me your addy and I will mail you out a sticker pack.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

i see you got the ss slam bags now...any info 411 on them yet


----------



## trokezonly

need help bag-n a 78 C10 with cups up front need instruction :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 9 2010, 12:34 AM~17141010
> *Kevin ...Got any Slam stickers hangin around??
> *


Lmk for the shipping bro :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by trokezonly_@Apr 14 2010, 01:39 PM~17190161
> *need help bag-n a 78 C10 with cups up front need instruction :dunno:
> *


Who's cups you got? Where you stuck? what bags?


----------



## trokezonly

I DONT KNOW GOT A DEEL ON CRAIGS LIST


----------



## trokezonly

IM JUST TRY-N TO GET SOME KIND OF INSTRUCTIOS BECAUSE MY SUSPENTION IS DIFERENT THAN THE ONES IVE BIN SEEING (89-90S)


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by trokezonly_@Apr 15 2010, 09:22 PM~17207208
> *IM JUST TRY-N TO GET SOME KIND OF INSTRUCTIOS BECAUSE MY  SUSPENTION IS DIFERENT THAN THE ONES IVE BIN SEEING (89-90S)
> *



if you can get a shot of the complete set-up you purchased. since you don't know as well as us on this site, we have no clue what you are dealing with. plus the picture will better help us see what may be wrong/go bad within your set-up if applicable.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 8 2010, 10:44 AM~17132700
> *definetly does :thumbsup: thanks again for the hookup on my airline uffin:
> *


 :0 might need to hit you up to grab some more airline for my airhorn :cheesy:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by trokezonly_@Apr 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17207016
> *I DONT KNOW GOT A DEEL ON CRAIGS LIST
> *


Maybe your "Deel" included the mounts for something else.
But post a picture. So we can see what your playin with.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

do you guys sell SD 4 link kits?


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 23 2010, 07:52 AM~17278367
> *do you guys sell SD 4 link kits?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

Whats up homie...I need a price on 2 GC Xtreme 800's 3/4 to 3/4. Also a 8 way valve


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 26 2010, 09:53 AM~17303989
> *Whats up homie...I need a price on 2 GC Xtreme 800's 3/4 to 3/4. Also a 8 way valve
> *


 :wow:


----------



## foey

manifold valve. 

unless 
http://www.uxsight.com/product/55090/way-d...ever-valve.html








:dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 26 2010, 10:07 AM~17305152
> *:wow:
> *


lol that an't shit :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 AM~17303989
> *Whats up homie...I need a price on 2 GC Xtreme 800's 3/4 to 3/4. Also a 8 way valve
> *


x2 :wow: :0


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 26 2010, 11:13 AM~17306584
> *x2 :wow:  :0
> *



Watch out for the Regal homie....This mothafucker looks like a hydro hopper and it's on air.....This shit's not even all locked up in this pic. We just made our own 4 link for the rear and custom A-Arms out back. You can lock this fucker up and slam it down and best of all it's driveable with the factory driveshift no modifications. Locked up or down your driveline angle is the same........On the front with our A-Arms when your factory height your wheels look stock when your fully locked up they tuck out..... :biggrin: 










And it's not fully locked up yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC




----------



## Simplicity

Nice, good to see someone building radical stuff, its been a few years since we killed our truck, and people still talk about it. Thos Valves a re $100 each. Call me up. I got a few tips for you.


----------



## baggedout81

Ever thought about setting up a pinned topic for AAC let it be feedback,customers rides,people that have bought kits from ya and post up pics's etc.


----------



## Simplicity

Nope, but its a good idea. We have worked with a lot of the loyal users of this forum over the year. You start a thread, And I will find someone who can make it stick.


----------



## Simplicity

Due to circumstance out of my control. We are unable to accept MC/Visa this week, on airassisted.com. We are currently working hard to fix this, but its been a very envolved process, trying to get money from our merchant account. Nobody seems to know where the money is going. Well. I know I dont have it! So this is 
been a huge issue this week. We are still here working but not going 100%

Hope fully this will be fixed ASAP, and does not delay anyone getting there favorite products.


----------



## Simplicity




----------



## bigshod

wuts better to go with in slam bags RE or SS?  

i got a 2001 silverado 7 in front 6 in back right now , had these slams in for 5 years think its time to change out..

:happysad:


----------



## shadowboy168

hey can you give me a price for a set up on a 1984 chevy caprice 2 door


----------



## Simplicity




----------



## Simplicity

Doing another "vintage" set up.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jun 26 2010, 08:05 AM~17892112
> *Doing another "vintage" set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Simplicity

Here is a mustang we did. Alway like doing these cars, but we dont see to many.

I will give you some details:

Auto Pilot Controller
5 gallon tank
2 Viair 400c's
Firestone bags on all 4 corners.


----------



## baggedout81

Kevin you still have them GC 3/4"?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## bastrd

That "vintage" setup looks awsome!! Gave me allot of ideas


----------



## TKeeby79

Just picked up a 63 SS Vert, interested in bagging her out. Can you pm me some prices on some kits? Thanks..


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Sep 4 2010, 01:36 AM~18484217
> *Just picked up a 63 SS Vert, interested in bagging her out. Can you pm me some prices on some kits? Thanks..
> *


what are you looking to get out of the setup? i.e. fast bag, hopper, street, performance, your budget, what rims size are you running, plan on running, possible edc, etc.


----------



## TKeeby79

I think I will just give your shop a call so I can just ask all the questions I have, Thanks.


----------



## mrcadillac

how much would a complete AAC airbag/air ride kit cost for a 95 fleetwood, f,b,s,s,,, nothing crazy,, but with MAXIMUM lift..high lock up,, car will be on 14's... and be daily driven....thanks


----------



## Simplicity

PM sent


----------



## jucedin2years

Any kits for an 05 Scion Xb?


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Oct 5 2010, 03:27 PM~18743342
> *Any kits for an 05 Scion Xb?
> *


hello?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Oct 10 2010, 10:53 PM~18779923
> *hello?
> *


It's allot easier calling them


----------



## Simplicity

Where does the time go. I guess I havnt checked in lately, my bad.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 14 2006, 06:59 PM~4620629
> *<a href=\'http://www.airassisted.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.airassisted.com</a>​*​[/b]


stil givn out discounts 2 all lil membrs???

i myt b spendin 1300 inda neer future :happysad:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 8 2010, 01:00 AM~19012899
> *stil givn out discounts 2 all lil membrs???
> 
> i myt b spendin 1300 inda neer future :happysad:
> *


of course, and since Fine59Bel asked for a coupon. I thought I would offer the December promotion coupon here first. All Viair Compressors will be 10% off for the month of December, All stocked Parts also included!









Quick Links so Viair Compressors
PUMPS HERE!

Parts and Pieces Here!


----------



## Simplicity

Merry Christmas, or Happy Holidays, what ever doesn't offend. :biggrin: 

Our Store hours for the next 2 weeks is.

Holiday Hours:
Friday Dec. 24 - Closing 1pm.
Sat. Dec. 25th - Merry Christmas
Sunday Dec. 26 - Boxing Day
Mon. Dec. 27th - Closed
Sat. Jan. 1st - Happy New Year!
Sun. Jan. 2nd - Closed
Mon. Jan. 3rd - Closed.

All the best to our Layitlow fans in 2011!
Hopefully everyone recieves there LOLO gifts  
there are only 11 days left in our Holiday Promotions, dont miss out
on "Impala brackets, or Viair Pumps.


----------



## Simplicity

January Special for Layitlow members!

AVS Nitrogen Bottle Brackets
Our Lowest price ever!

AVS Bottle Bracket Special


----------



## Simplicity

*New for 2011: AccuAir eXo Mount*

The AccuAir eXo Mount made an early debut at this year’s SEMA show and was immediately embraced!









“After years of perfecting air management components that look as good as they function, we didn’t want to discard the engineering and beauty of these components by hiding them away in a box. But we did want to give our customers a faster and cleaner way to get our systems installed,” states Reno Heon, Co-Owner of AccuAir Suspension. “We expect this product to ‘raise the bar’ for what people come to expect in an air management installation. The multiple mounting configurations that it allows will bring about some really creative installations and we look forward to seeing all the ways that our customers will apply this product in the years to come. All in all, the eXo Mount makes installing an AccuAir system as easy as operating one.”

What you guys think? For more information, pricing, and availability Contact me [email protected]


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jan 3 2011, 07:08 PM~19492222
> *January Special for Layitlow members!
> 
> AVS Nitrogen Bottle Brackets
> Our Lowest price ever!
> 
> AVS Bottle Bracket Special
> *


Just 2 weeks left in this promotion!


----------



## Simplicity

I just noticed we have been sponsoring Layitlow for 5 years, as of 3 days ago!

Thanks for all the support over the years. Its been a lot of fun, helping so many people see there dreams come true! :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

Here is a 1963 lincoln Continental we did. We like to call it " What a bitch" :biggrin: 
Took us way to long to do, but we are extremely happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Simplicity

ok, Im going to call it....."You gots to start somewhere kit"

$789 with Free shipping to the US states only. For my friends here at lay it low!









will include
4 x Dominator 2500 or 2600's your choice.
1 x 5 gallon Black 1/2" ported Tank
1 x Viair 280c Compressor
1/4" Watertrap
4 x SMC 3/8" Valves
1/8" Airline for gauges
3/8" Airline for bags
1 x Dual Needle Gauge (Black or White face)
110-145 PSI Pressure Switch
1 Relay with Harness
2 x Toggle or Rocker Swiches, your choice
Fitting Pack

I do recommend upgrading to a Viair 400c (xtra $50) well worth it.

This little kit is a Front Back Set up! Its complete and will come with everything except power wire, and a fuse holder, you will need brackets. We have most popular applications available. I also am willing to make any changes you require.


----------



## REV. chuck

what if you dont want the gauge and the airline for the gauge :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2011, 05:07 PM~19651693
> *what if you dont want the gauge and the airline for the gauge  :cheesy:
> *


Me...I'd say knock off 30.But hey thats just me.I cant sell any air stuff to save my life on here.Cheap ass wanna be called ballers


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 20 2011, 11:33 PM~19655783
> *Me...I'd say knock off 30.But hey thats just me.I cant sell any air stuff to save my life on here.Cheap ass wanna be called ballers
> *


i offered to buy some of your stuff and you never replied


your loss i could use the upgraded compressor more then the gauge


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2011, 11:39 PM~19655853
> *i offered to buy some of your stuff  and you never replied
> your loss  i could use the upgraded compressor more then the gauge
> *


4 what $13 shipping gona be more that that

But yeah you really dont need a gauge.I'd rather put that toward a better compressor


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 20 2011, 11:50 PM~19655998
> *4 what $13 shipping gona be more that that
> 
> But yeah you really dont need a gauge.I'd rather put that toward a better compressor
> *


im poor


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2011, 11:10 PM~19656306
> *im poor
> *


you can't be that poor.If you got the net


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 21 2011, 07:17 AM~19657703
> *you can't be that poor.If you got the net
> *


im stealing it :|


----------



## Simplicity

Our Facebook Fan Page!

Feel free to support, and upload pictures of your projects!

Be sure to like :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 21 2011, 01:00 PM~19660236
> *im stealing it  :|
> *


----------



## DeuceDeuce

What up brothers ..

I want somethin' like this for my '62 Impala: http://www.accuairsuspension.com/product_e...l_amp_tpad.html

It doesn't look like it comes wit' the bags, I can't see them. Does this kit have everythin' I need to install and ride wit' air suspension ? All I want to do is have front, back, side to side, and pancake motions, wit' 2-3 preset ride heights. I want to buy a kit and give it to my boy to install. A complete package. Can someone help me out ?

Thanks you ..


----------



## livnlow713

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Simplicity

You slackers, might like this. :biggrin: 
Last saturday, we took "Methlab" to a Video shoot.


----------



## charles85

Need a kit for a 85 Chevy truck it's for a buddy.
All he want's is front and back but want's to lift up fast too.
Look at the sponsor forum but no kits just a lot of part listing's 
like if you had make your kit


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 15 2011, 10:48 PM~19879383
> *Need a kit for a 85 Chevy truck it's for a buddy.
> All he want's is front and back but want's to lift up fast too.
> Look at the sponsor  forum but no kits just a lot of part listing's
> like if you had make your kit
> *



Pm sent!  

Our Kits section does need some work. I will start working on it. :happysad:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Feb 16 2011, 11:11 AM~19883475
> *Pm sent!
> 
> Our Kits section does need some work. I will start working on it.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Simplicity

I added more Engine driven compressor pieces, and pictures to our online store. :biggrin: 
Engine driven compressor kits, and parts.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Mar 11 2011, 07:44 AM~20066414
> *I added more Engine driven compressor pieces, and pictures to our online store.  :biggrin:
> Engine driven compressor kits, and parts.
> *


COOL.dIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD THAT STUFF.capsowned


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Join the 10% Club

Not a single day goes by where someone dosnt approch me looking for a deal on Air Ride products! Well I got one for you. You need a deal, and we need quality links!
Yep thats it, very simple. You will have to do a little work.

Details:

We will reward you with 2% off your orders for every quality direct link. Upto a maximum of 5 links. Thats right 10% off!
The discounts will run as long as the links are active.
It has to be a buisness, or personal website.
Forum signatures will count if it stays for a minumum 6 months. (Yep, that right we are following you.)
As long as the links are working, so is your discount! (yes we will check.)
Small Print:

Must be a quality link from a related site. i.e Air Supension, Custom Car/truck site, Car Club Sites.
Links must be to http://www.airassisted.com/
You are also allowed to change the "anchor text" to fit your site or as you feel appropriate.
We reserve the right to verify your links before we will give you a web code for your discount level.
Our email is [email protected] subject: The 10% Club.
We reserve the right to change any of the rules as we need.
Approved Sites:

Facebook
Myspace
http://www.hubgarage.com/
Blogs
Geocity Sites
Car Clubs
Cardomain
http://www.myrideisme.com/
Web Forums
Any Car Site
Our Linking Info:

Text Links

http://www.airassisted.com">www.airassisted.com
Everyday low prices on your favorite Air Ride Parts!

****Anchor text in bold****

Banner Links

If your site uses banners or specific size images email us and we can get you the graphics.


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## boricua31

What do I need for a basic set up for a 1996 cadi deville


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by boricua31_@May 3 2011, 01:49 PM~20476455
> *What do I need for a basic set up for a 1996 cadi deville
> *


what do you want out of this setup??What I mean is do you want front,back,side to side,and all 4 corners,fast,slow?..First let us know what you would like for a setup..


----------



## boricua31

I want fbss,slo wit that auto reset, can u explain 4 corners thnks


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by boricua31_@May 3 2011, 10:09 PM~20478853
> *I want fbss,slo wit that auto reset, can u explain 4 corners thnks
> *


What do you mean by "Auto reset"?

4 corners = independent control over each wheel. VS just a front back set up
Where you can only lift the front, up and down. Or back up and down.


----------



## lincolntowncar

I need a bolt on air ride kit for my 94 suburban 2wd and my 76 impala I know I need a 4 link in the rear for the suburban also can I run your guys system in winter if i mount everthing inside the suburban I live in Calgary ab we get some cold winters here and if you know sum1 in Calgary that dose the air ride install that be awesome


----------



## Simplicity

I will be out of the office from today till Sunday. I am in Maryland Attending H20i
http://www.h2ointernational.com/


----------



## customcutlass

Can u get me a price for a96 fleetwood with two tanks n I want 4 comps to then with bags valves 1/2 n every thing else I need om me thanx


----------



## Simplicity

customcutlass said:


> Can u get me a price for a96 fleetwood with two tanks n I want 4 comps to then with bags valves 1/2 n every thing else I need om me thanx


PM sent


----------



## ILLVILLE

Simplicity said:


> ok, Im going to call it....."You gots to start somewhere kit"
> 
> $789 with Free shipping to the US states only. For my friends here at lay it low!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will include
> 4 x Dominator 2500 or 2600's your choice.
> 1 x 5 gallon Black 1/2" ported Tank
> 1 x Viair 280c Compressor
> 1/4" Watertrap
> 4 x SMC 3/8" Valves
> 1/8" Airline for gauges
> 3/8" Airline for bags
> 1 x Dual Needle Gauge (Black or White face)
> 110-145 PSI Pressure Switch
> 1 Relay with Harness
> 2 x Toggle or Rocker Swiches, your choice
> Fitting Pack
> 
> I do recommend upgrading to a Viair 400c (xtra $50) well worth it.
> 
> This little kit is a Front Back Set up! Its complete and will come with everything except power wire, and a fuse holder, you will need brackets. We have most popular applications available. I also am willing to make any changes you require.


I'm trying to start somewhere, just need some help getting there Lol. This will be my first bag setup and and will be for my 62 impala. I'm working on the chassis right now which will have tubular front and rear arms with Y bone and a toyota rear end along with a disc brake conversion and running newer spindles(Cadillac) up front. I will be running shocks and sway bars front and rear, an engine driven York compressor and only need the air for ride height adjustability but I still want it to be responsive and not take an hour to lift up. I'm not rich but I want to get the most for my money and will only be purchasing the chassis portion of the kit at this moment IE bags, brackets, shocks, fittings, and air line and whatever else i missed.

Help Please! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

ILLVILLE said:


> I'm trying to start somewhere, just need some help getting there Lol. This will be my first bag setup and and will be for my 62 impala. I'm working on the chassis right now which will have tubular front and rear arms with Y bone and a toyota rear end along with a disc brake conversion and running newer spindles(Cadillac) up front. I will be running shocks and sway bars front and rear, an engine driven York compressor and only need the air for ride height adjustability but I still want it to be responsive and not take an hour to lift up. I'm not rich but I want to get the most for my money and will only be purchasing the chassis portion of the kit at this moment IE bags, brackets, shocks, fittings, and air line and whatever else i missed.
> 
> Help Please! :biggrin:


you should buy hydraulic line and jic fittings for lines more durable and reliable. it will lift pretty good at 145 and fill times are fast with a york


----------



## ILLVILLE

REV. chuck said:


> you should buy hydraulic line and jic fittings for lines more durable and reliable. it will lift pretty good at 145 and fill times are fast with a york


Cool, thanks for the tip


----------



## Junior LOC

uffin:


----------



## Jahlg

What setup can u recommend, 64 impala, fbss, somewhat fast. Brackets, the works.


----------



## flatblack07

Fully Custom 2000 Lincoln Towncar ​ *Featuring a Custom Air-Ride Suspension with switches, front, back,side to side with a 5 gallon tank*​ * And two Vitar 480 compressors.* The Lincoln stance is credited​ to not just a lot of suspension work but some outrageous​ *24" by 8.5" Chrome and Custom Painted Elure wheels *​ *which were custom made to fit the car. *​ This Towncar has a Custom Cherry Red Metallic Paint​ which, as you can see makes the car jump​ out at you.​ For sound, A custom Pioneer deck with 2 JVC 6 by 9 and two 5" JVCs​ for mid-range, the deck also has ipod adaptor​ with remote control.​ *For Power the Lincoln is strapped with a 4.6 L *​ *Modular SOHC 16V V8, 305 hp Engine, with dual *​ *exhaust channeled through a set of Flow-Masters*.​ Please contact me if you have any questions​ *416-389-7855*​ *SPORT BIKE or 1971-75 CAPRICE OR IMPALA
**TRADES ACCEPTED *​ *SERIOUS INQURIES ONLY THANK YOU!!*​ *tager:tucked bagged airride deep dish candy paint chrome hid kit trades welcome google 1999,2001,2002,2003,2004,2005*


----------



## demoone

What's a good setup for a 95 deville fwd? An that won't break my pockets an I'm thinking about doing it myself (newbie)  kno nothing about nothing lol


----------



## Simplicity

demoone said:


> What's a good setup for a 95 deville fwd? An that won't break my pockets an I'm thinking about doing it myself (newbie)  kno nothing about nothing lol


PM'd


----------



## 84regal

How much 4 a good basic set up 4 a 64 impala???
Thanks


----------



## goinlow

Do you guys offer a wireless remote control kit that can be added onto a existing air ride kit ? Remote key fobs that can control a drop or raise of the car.... 

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## 84regal

84regal said:


> How much 4 a good basic set up 4 a 64 impala???
> Thanks


?????????


----------



## baggedout81

84regal said:


> ?????????


Its eaiest to just call them.They have always answered the phone when i call


----------



## ars!n

baggedout81 said:


> Its eaiest to just call them.They have always answered the phone when i call


Talked to Kevin to order my compressors. One of the easiest transactions and a real cool guy to do business with. Gonna place many orders with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal

baggedout81 said:


> Its eaiest to just call them.They have always answered the phone when i call


Alright thanks bro I'll give em a call


----------



## NFA Fabrication

I was just checking out the Airassisted.com site, and it appears to be non functional, no matter what category I click on, nothing changes. Is this temporary? Trying to look up some SS7 Bag prices.


----------



## Simplicity

Yes, some changes were made, and now the site is broken. I am assured it will be fixed soon.

Sorry for any inconvenience this causes......If you have questions or need a quote, you can PM me.


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks K-dog,got my new AAC stickers in.Look great


----------



## Simplicity

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks K-dog,got my new AAC stickers in.Look great


:thumbsup:


----------



## foey

looky what I found 

http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/08/13/life-on-air-its-not-perfect/


----------



## Simplicity

foey said:


> looky what I found
> 
> http://www.airliftperformance.com/2012/08/13/life-on-air-its-not-perfect/


Over the year's Jer and I have spent many a hour chatting about air life and the experiences we have. We share lots of content.

On a side note. I am taking a looong weekend, and will not be in tomorrow. So I may be slow this weekend returning my messages.

Everyone have a great long labour day weekend. I am going to NYC!


----------



## Simplicity

Just an update............

We have been making huge changes to our online store www.airassisted.com

After 6 years, we decided a lot had changed on the net, and wanted to address, all the sites short comings.
Needles to say we scrapped everything and started fresh. It will take a full year to get back to the size of the original store. 
But this time, the detail, selection, pictures, and navigation will be better.
We are adding new products daily. 

If you dont see what you are looking for, just PM me and I will get you the best price out there!

Thanks for all the support over the years.


----------



## Simplicity

We are excited to tell you first about the launch of our all new shopping experience.


www.airassisted.com (US side) Is 100% new site. We launched the site in 2007 and a lot has changed in 5 years.


We decided the only way to keep up with all the changes on the net, NEW Products, NEW Lower prices, & NEW Features was to start fresh!


Please feel free to check it out, and yes, unfortunately you will have to create a new account. (The old site and database will be deleted at the end of the year. www.airassisted.ca/us/index.php If you want to back up all your old order history.)


If you have any specific questions about the upgrade please feel free to contact sales. [email protected]


Now to the exciting upgrades...... Please Sign up!


We have added the ability to search by vehicle by filtering out all the products that do not apply to you - Making finding the correct parts easier and faster. We will be adding more car kits daily so check back often. If you do not see what you are looking for, contact our sales staff that are experience in suspension fitment, that we will all ways be able to make the right recommendation. 


Larger Images - High quality clear images of the actual product - 1000 pixels, and multiple angles when available. 


Downloads - Cant find your Instructions? No problem, download the PDF's right from the source.


Videos - When available we will add the manufactures product promotion so you can have the most informed buying decisions.


One Page Check out - For faster smoother transactions. - Get International shipping quotes right online. - No need to create a account, you can check out fast as a "Guest"


Product reviews & ratings!


The ability to track your orders neatly in your history, as well as print copies of all your Invoices.





This launch was timed to be ready for Black Friday to kick off the 2011 Christmas Shopping Season. This Friday we will have over 175 Items Priced to sell. 3-45% off Selected products and Full Kits. you can see the full list of items here first.
http://www.airassisted.ca/u2/index.php?route=product/special


----------



## ridin_low07

Yall don't do sponsorships do you?


----------



## Simplicity

ridin_low07 said:


> Yall don't do sponsorships do you?


Yep, just sponsored a 2015 Ram 1500


----------



## ridin_low07

ok I will hit yall up when I have a whole project package set up


----------



## Tatted up yabo

Looking to put bagge on my 99 grand marquis having trouble finding if there is any certain brackets needed for install or if they even make ones for my car


----------



## Simplicity

Tatted up yabo said:


> Looking to put bagge on my 99 grand marquis having trouble finding if there is any certain brackets needed for install or if they even make ones for my car





All Panther Chassis cars are the same... Let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.airassisted.ca/u2/lincoln-towncar-mercury-grand-marquis-front-bag-brackets.html


----------



## jay2586

dirty. said:


> Thanks for puttin up the pic so fast! Figured this would be my way to help out layitlow since nobody sponsored the air suspension forum.
> 
> Check back on this thread ill be giving away some free shit to the air ride guys real SOON!!
> 
> Just to answer some questions I have been asked here:
> 
> 
> We are located in TORONTO, but we have a main supplier ship out all our parts from the USA to all USA customers. We dont make money on shipping! All Canadian orders will be shipped from our Toronto location so you dont pay any border fee's! We can ship via UPS or Canada Post.
> 
> All USA Orders are shipped via UPS with insurance with tracking number.
> 
> We have been in business about 5 years now and have an established shop in Toronto and we deal with 95% air suspension. We do installations also.
> 
> We offer toll free tech support, Once you get the product if you need help installing it , we encourage you to call us if you need help! We reply to all emails usually within a couple hours and always try to answer our phone right away!
> 
> We prefer to deal with paypal for all orders shipped to US.
> 
> If you receive your product and are not satisfied with it, call us and we will do whatever we have to do to make you happy! Thats the bottom line!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob.


-------------
If you can change the timing on your engine to compensate for the increased altitude, it can give you back your lost power. It is safe to increase it +1 degrees for every 2500 feet. I have an F-150 with an Edge Pregrammer so this is no problem for me to do, but I'm not sure how you can do it unless you played around with the ECU. If you also figured out how to retime your engine you could use higher octane fuel and retime for that as well.................


----------

